# VPN tunnel?



## plato (May 12, 2020)

Is it possible to configure FreeBSD and use it as VPN tunneling gateway?

I want to access certain domains/ip addresses via VPN through a FreeBSD jail configured as gateway... Is it possible?


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2020)

plato said:


> Is it possible to configure FreeBSD and use it as VPN tunneling gateway?


Sure.


plato said:


> I want to access certain domains/ip addresses via VPN through a FreeBSD jail configured as gateway... Is it possible?


It will take some fiddling to get it working but yes, it's certainly possible.


----------

